# How to test a G4 Power Mac Power Supply



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I suspect the PSU has gone

Just to make sure - it has a 22 pin connector - I believe shorting 2 pins together will emulate the ON switch and make it fire up (if at all)

Just need to eliminate the MB from the equation

Any ideas which pins

Any ideas where to get a replacement in the UK - it has API 9841 ID 320 on it

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if this helps > http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=95064


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's good info, as long as that is his G4 model. Apple was in the habit of changing things one a per model basis. Just to be 100% sure, we'll need to know which G4 you have.


----------

